# Walnut Lamp



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well decided that after traveling all week that I would do some turning to wind down. Anyway one the way home was thinking of plans to turn a lamp. I had some walnut stock so decided to give it a try. I was extremely pleased at the outcome and already have a few things I will do different. Anyway it is 9 1/2" tall not including the harp. Bottom has felt on it. It has 1 coat of shellac and then 5 coats of lacquer. Sorry for the bad picture but a lady bought it as soon as she saw it. She ordered 4 more and a lady that saw it where my wife worked also ordered 4. I also have a order for 2 from another lady. I am selling them for $42.50.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Store name????????????*

Congrats Bernie.:yes4: What are you going to call your store? Lamps, bird houses, tree orniments, pens, bowls, etc.:haha: You seem to be able to sell them all.:big_boss:


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie looks great. Like Zook said your going to have a billboard for a sign in your yard after you retire. You are making to much work for yourself. You have to take lessons from me and Zook on this we make sure the recliners are functioning properly.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Geez Bernie, you know I can never find lamps I like. I LIKE that one a lot. You just keep pushing my buttons.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It's a beauty Bernie, how did you make the hole and why the odd 50 cents?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Time to up your proces, Bernie? <g>



BernieW said:


> Sorry for the bad picture but a lady bought it as soon as she saw it. She ordered 4 more and a lady that saw it where my wife worked also ordered 4. I also have a order for 2 from another lady. I am selling them for $42.50.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Bernie I really like walnut and your lamps are why, those are reall great looking.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey Bernie, that's a nice new twist in the project line up. Great job and excellent extra income for the retirement years.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

That sure is uber-nice, Bernie. The sheen is very good...did you use the Beall buff?
Retirement? This doesn't sound like retirement to me, but it sure does sound like loads of fun. Congrats on the lamp and the orders. I hope to follow in your footsteps in another, oh about 15 years or so. It is why I got back into woodworking...I don't ever see myself stopping work entirely, so long as my health holds up or the Lord doesn't call me home .


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks all. Comments appreciated. 

Deb I keep telling ya look what you could be doing. You need to get on the stick.:haha:

Harry don't know why the 50 cents. I just told the lady on the spur of the moment without really thinking. I just knew with the cost of the wood and lamp fixtures of $17 that would give me $25.50 a hr. I can complete one in 45 to 50 minutes. 

Frank I didn't use the buffing system. It is gloss lacquer and really didn't see a need. Yep everyone tells me it doesn't sound like retirement to me. I always come back with maybe not but it sure will be more fun than being at work.


----------

